# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η βόλτα της μίας και κάτι (κακιάς) ώρας..

## juamx214

Παιδια καλησπέρα.. Σημερα το πρωι πηρα το σκυλο να τον κανω βολτα.. την ώρα που έλειπα βρηκαν ευκαιρια οι γατες της γειτόνισας να ορμήξουν στα κλουβια. τα έριξαν κατω και ο απολογισμος ειναι

7 ενσπορα αυγα καναρινιων σπασμενα
3 αυγα απο τα σκαρθια μου (το 3ο το έκανας σημερα) σπασμενα
ένα καναρινι αρσενικο τραυματισμενο στο φτερο
ένα θυληκο νεκρο
το ζευγαρι με τα σκαρθια εξαφανισμενο
ο χονδρομυτης που ήταν για απελευθέρωση εξαφανισμενος
η θυληκη καρδερινα εξαφανισμενη
ένα ζευγάρι καναρινια στρεσαρισμενα
σπασμενες ποτιστρες και ταιστρες

μετα το κακο χαμο που έγινε στη γειτονια ( την είχα προιδοποιησει να μην αφηνει τις γάτες ελεύθερες) δε λέει να βάλει μυαλο. ελπίζω τα άλλα δυο ζευγάρια μου να μην παρατησουν τα μικρα τους και τα πουλια που δηλώνω εξαφανισμενα απλα να έφηγαν απο τις ανοιχτες πορτες ( τα κλουβια τα ειχαν πεταξει κατω). Τα νευρα μου και η στεναχώρια μου δε λέγετε.

----------


## xarhs

τι επαθες ρε σπυροοοο , πολυ κριμα......  πανολεθρια........

----------


## juamx214

Και της το ειχα πει για τις γατες της. Αλλα ειναι η κλασικη φιλοζωη που αφηνει τις γατες να αλωνιζουν. Ενα ταισμα ΚΑΙ ΑΝΕΞΕΛΕΚΤΕΣ ΓΕΝΕΣ ΔΕ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΦΙΛΩΖΩΗ....

----------


## xarhs

και εμενα μου ρηξαν γατες κλουβια δεν εφυγε κανενα  αλλα περιση εχασα πολλα γονιμα αυγα.

εγω τις ειπα της γειτονισσας οτι αμα το τσακωσω στα καναρινια το τελος θα ειναι ασχημο.

λυπαμαι ρε σπυρο..... καμια κινηση να τα βρεις οσα εφυγαν δεν το σκευτεσαι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ κρίμα!  :sad: 
Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι γι΄αυτό;

Να της πεις και να αποκαταστήσει την ζημιά που προκλήθηκε από τις γάτες της! Και αν δεν δεχτεί , κάνεις απλώς μία μήνυση για διαφθορά ξένης περιουσίας... 
Βέβαια το μεγαλύτερο θέμα δεν είναι για τα λεφτά που " πέταξαν " αλλά για τις ζωές των άτυχων πλασμάτων!  :sad:

----------


## Efthimis98

> και εμενα μου ρηξαν γατες κλουβια δεν εφυγε κανενα  αλλα περιση εχασα πολλα γονιμα αυγα.
> 
> εγω τις ειπα της γειτονισσας οτι αμα το τσακωσω στα καναρινια το τελος θα ειναι ασχημο.
> 
> λυπαμαι ρε σπυρο..... καμια κινηση να τα βρεις οσα εφυγαν δεν το σκευτεσαι?


Δεν είναι και εύκολο... α ξαναβρεθούν!  :Happy: 
Σκέψου ό,τι είναι καρδερίνα, χονδρομύτης, σκαρθιά ... που όλα είναι " άγρια " και μπορούν να βρουν ομοίους τους στην φύση και να μείνουν μαζί τους...
Ακόμη και βρουν τροφή μόνα τους... άρα ποιος ο λόγος να γυρίσουν πίσω!  :sad:

----------


## juamx214

Τα ιθαγεννη ηταν στο δεντρο που ειναι στην αυλη, τα ειδα μολις γυρησα αλλα την εκαναν μολις με αντιληφθηκαν. Το θυληκο το ειχε πλακώσει το κλουβι. Το άλλο ζευγαρι ευτηχως ηταν σε κλουβι με πορτακι που έχει ελλατηριο και δεν άνοιξε. Τα άλλα ηταν με πορτακια συρομενα προς τα πάνω τα κλασσικα και με το που έπεσαν άνοιξαν με τη μια. Μιλαμε πανικος, τροφες νερα τα πουλια τρελαμενα χαμος. Το κακο ειναι ότι έλειπαν ολοι απο το σπιτι εκεινη την ώρα και δε το πήρε κανεις μυρωδια τι έγινε.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Το κακο ειναι ότι έλειπαν ολοι απο το σπιτι εκεινη την ώρα και δε το πήρε κανεις μυρωδια τι έγινε.


Εσείς ή από δίπλα που είχαν τις γάτες;;;
Αν οι γάτες ήταν τις " κυρίας " τότε έχει την ευθύνη .... έλειπε ή όχι ...!

----------


## xarhs

πραγματικα τραγικο το γεγονος. κριμα πολυ κριμα................. δεν ξερω τι να πω αλλο. μην στεναχωριεσαι φιλε.

----------


## juamx214

εμεις λειπαμε. Της συγκεκριμενης της έχει κάνει όλη η γειτονια παρατηρηση αλλα ανενδοτη.

----------


## juamx214

> πραγματικα τραγικο το γεγονος. κριμα πολυ κριμα................. δεν ξερω τι να πω αλλο. μην στεναχωριεσαι φιλε.


Χάρη στεναχωριέμαι γιατι ειδηκα με τα σκαρθια ειχα προσπαθησει πολυ φέτος να ζευγαρωσουν. και πάνω που χάρηκα με τα αποτελέσματα τζιφος..

----------


## serafeim

Σπυρο πολυ λυπαμαι αλλα δεν συμφωνω με αυτα που λες για τις γατες... οκ δεκτο τηβ ειχες προηδοποιησει... εσυ τι εκανες για να αποφυγεις αυτο; να φανταστω τιποτα... κατα την γνωμη μου η ευθυνη παει 50-50... κακος να κανεις φασαρια.. απλα φτιαξε προστατρυομενο χωρο...

----------


## Efthimis98

Εφόσον οι γάτες Σεραφείμ ήταν της κυρίας, τότε έχει την ευθύνη εκείνη! Πρέπει να βρίσκονται στο χώρο της, και όχι να τις έχει ελεύθερες να πηγαίνουν από σπίτι σε σπίτι και να καταστρέφουν ό,τι μπορούν!
Αν ήταν αδέσποτες, τότε ναι , η ευθύνη θα ήταν του Σπύρου!

Παρόλα αυτά, καλό θα ήταν να κάνεις κάποια προστασία, όχι μόνο για τις γάτες, αλλά και από γεράκια - κουκουβάγιες! ( μου έχουν δυστυχώς φάει 2 καναρίνια  :sad:  )
Και να τα κρεμάς ψηλά για να είναι ασφαλές τουλάχιστον από τις παμπόνηρες γάτες! Και να μην υπάρχει κάποιο αντικείμενο κοντά, γιατί είναι ακροβάτες!

----------


## juamx214

Εγω τα κατοικιδια μου τα έχω περιορισμενα. Και αυτο ξέρω οτι πρέπει να γινετε. Οι γάτες ειναι πιο ελευθερα ζωα αλλα αυτο δε συμενει οτι πρεπει να κυκλοφορουν και ελεύθερα. Τα πουλακια μου τα έχω σε περιφραγμένη αυλη και με το σκυλο παρεα.

----------


## xarhs

και εγω ειχα μεγαλο προβλημα με γατες. ηταν μια αδεσποτη γατα που την ειχε πιασει μια μανια με τα καναρινια.......... καθε μερα μολις σουρουπωνε ερχοταν εκει και κατατρομαζε τα καναρινια. την τσακωσα μια μερα στα πρασα και με αυτο που επαθε δεν ξανα ηρθε. αν μποσουσε να ερθει.

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι σαν να λες, έχω ένα σκύλο ... έρχεται στον κήπο σου, που έχεις όμορφα και σπάνια ( παρομοίωση με την καρδερίνα- σκαρθιά ) και σου τον σκαλίζει, με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσει τα φυτά και να ξεπατώσει μερικά!
Ποιος θα φταίει, εσύ που δεν προστάτεψες τον κήπο σου ή εγώ που δεν κράτησα τον σκύλο μου περιορισμένο εφόσον δεν ήμουν μαζί του;;;
Εγώ βέβαια, που θα έπρεπε να κρατήσω τον σκύλο μου περιορισμένο εφόσον δεν τον επιτηρούσα, και όχι να τον έχω " ελεύθερο " καταστρέφοντας την ξένη περιουσία άλλων ανθρώπων;;;
Και εφόσον της έχουν γίνει παράπονα πολλές φορές, τότε σημαίνει ότι έχει επαναληφθεί, άρα πρέπει κάποιος να την πιάσει και να της πει δύο φωνήεντα γιατί έχει ξεφύγει το πράγμα!
Και αν δεν συμμορφώνεται, " απειλήστε την " και λίγο με καμία δήθεν μήνυση!

----------


## serafeim

το οτι τα ταιζει δεν ειναι δδικα της... δεν λεω πως ειναι σωστο αλλα ουτε λαθος... ταιζει τα αδεσποτα γατακια.. αν ειναι οντως δικα της και το αποδεχτη τοτε μπορεις να κανεις τις καταλληλες κινξσεις... αν οχι μια φιλοζωικη θα ηταν το καλυτρρο... Συγγνωμη αν ακουγομαι σκληρος αλλα αυτην ειναι η αποψη μου και την θεωρω σωστη... δεν τα λεω επειδη ταιζω κι εγω γατες... μου εχουν φαει και μενα πουλια... αλλα εγω φταιω που δεν τα προστατευω... νομιζω το ιδιο φταιει και σε εσενα και οχι η γειτονισα που οπως λες ειναι φιλοζωη... το οτι ειναι φιλοζωη δεν σημαινει οτι τα πηρε δικα της... απλα τα ταιζει... το κανω κι εγω γιατι δεν θα μου αρεσε κι εμενα να τριγυριζα νηστικος και δεν ειχα να φαω και να μην μου εδινε κανεις τιποτα... μπορει να ειμαι κακος η να γινομαι.. την αποψη μου την ειπα...

----------


## Efthimis98

> ηταν μια αδεσποτη γατα


Χάρη, εφόσον ήταν αδέσποτη, δεν έφταιγε κανείς άλλος , ούτε η γάτα!
Έφταιγες κατ' αποκλειστικότητα εσύ... που δεν προστάτεψες σωστά τα πουλιά σου! ( άσχετα αν απλά τα τρόμαζε και δεν τα τραυμάτιζε )

----------


## Efthimis98

> το οτι τα ταιζει δεν ειναι δδικα της... δεν λεω πως ειναι σωστο αλλα  ουτε λαθος... ταιζει τα αδεσποτα γατακια.. αν ειναι οντως δικα της και  το αποδεχτη τοτε μπορεις να κανεις τις καταλληλες κινξσεις... αν οχι μια  φιλοζωικη θα ηταν το καλυτρρο... Συγγνωμη αν ακουγομαι σκληρος αλλα  αυτην ειναι η αποψη μου και την θεωρω σωστη... δεν τα λεω επειδη ταιζω  κι εγω γατες... μου εχουν φαει και μενα πουλια... αλλα εγω φταιω που δεν  τα προστατευω... νομιζω το ιδιο φταιει και σε εσενα και οχι η γειτονισα  που οπως λες ειναι φιλοζωη... το οτι ειναι φιλοζωη δεν σημαινει οτι τα  πηρε δικα της... απλα τα ταιζει... το κανω κι εγω γιατι δεν θα μου αρεσε  κι εμενα να τριγυριζα νηστικος και δεν ειχα να φαω και να μην μου εδινε  κανεις τιποτα... μπορει να ειμαι κακος η να γινομαι.. την αποψη μου την  ειπα...


Σεραφείμ, πολύ σωστή είναι η άποψή σου!
Συμφωνούμε στον αν είναι αδέσποτα, τότε ναι, ευθύνη φέρει μόνο ο Σπύρος!  :Happy: 

Αλλά, εάν τα ταΐζει τα έχει στην αυλή της-σπίτι της , τότε φταίει η κυρία!

----------


## xarhs

εγω προστατευμενα τα εχω μονο το βραδυ. τη μερα ποτε. τη μερα ειμαι εκει και οτι πλησιασει το μετανιωνει.  πλεον καμια γατα δεν μπαινει εντος περιφραξης.

αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ο σπυρος επαθε μεγαλη πανολεθρια...... εχασε τα πουλακια του.

----------


## Peri27

πωπωπω ρε κριμα!!  :sad:  ..μακαρι τα πουλακια τουλαχιστον να το εσκασαν και να μην εγιναν μεζεδακια...σε ολες τις γειτονιες υπαρχουν οι "γατουδες" (οπως τις λεω εγω ) η οποιοες ολες κανουν τα ιδια πραγματα τις ταϊζουν και τπτ αλλο και αν τους κανεις και παρατηρηση οριονται οτι δεν εισαι φιλοζωος και οτι δεν αγαπας τα ζωα!!! ... ελπιζω να μη σου ξανατσυμβει!...

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη η βια δεν ειναι το καλυτερο πραγμα... 
Ευθυμη ειπε φιλοζωη οχι οτι ειναι δικα της...
αλλα και ετσι οπως λεω να ηταν με τον σκυλο που λες εννοειται πως επρεπε να κανω περιφραξη ετσι ωστε να μην μπει μεσα...

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι αλλά άλλο τις ταΐζουν απλώς, και άλλο τις έχουν στο σπίτι σαν pets!
Αν είναι αδέσποτες, οι φιλόζωοι που τα ταΐζουν δεν φέρουν καμία ευθύνη!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Χαρη η βια δεν ειναι το καλυτερο πραγμα... 
> Ευθυμη ειπε φιλοζωη οχι οτι ειναι δικα της...
> αλλα και ετσι οπως λεω να ηταν με τον σκυλο που λες εννοειται πως επρεπε να κανω περιφραξη ετσι ωστε να μην μπει μεσα...


Ναι αλλά ο σκύλος είναι δικός μου... δεν γίνεται να τον αφήνω να πάει σε όποιον θέλει .... τον αγόρασα μόνος μου τον σκύλο, δεν λες στους γείτονες : " κάντε περιφράξεις γιατί θα τον αφήνω να έρχεται σε εσάς " ... 
Εφόσον είναι δικός μου, θα πρέπει να αναλάβω και τις ευθύνες μου! Εάν καταστρέψει κάτι το σκυλί , εγώ θα πρέπει να αποζημιώσω ή να τα ακούσω, όχι ο σκύλος που μου κάπνισε να τον αφήσω ελεύθερο ενώ δεν είμαι μαζί του!
Αν ήταν κάποιο αδέσποτο σκυλί ,τότε ναι , εσύ θα είχες την ευθύνη που δεν τα προστάτεψες κι ας τον τάιζα εγώ!  :Happy:

----------


## juamx214

Οι γατες κοιμουνται εκει, τρωνε εκει και (απο καιρο σε καιρο) γεννουν εκει.Αλλο η αδεσποτη αλλο η κατοικιδια (βαριεμαι ν ασχοληθω παραπανω) γατα.. Και λεγοντας βαριεμαι να ασχοληθω παραπανω αναφερομαι σ αυτη..

----------


## Efthimis98

Άρα ..... είναι ξεκάθαρο!
Δεν ζουν στον δρόμο και μόνο τις ταΐζει, αλλά μένουν και ΓΕΝΝΟΥΝ εκεί!




> Οι γατες κοιμουνται εκει, τρωνε εκει και (απο καιρο σε καιρο) γεννουν  εκει.Αλλο η αδεσποτη αλλο η κατοικιδια (βαριεμαι ν ασχοληθω παραπανω)  γατα..


Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζονται κάποιο χαρτί οι ιδιοκτήτες που να λέει ότι έχουν υπό την κατοχή τους την τάδε γάτα! Πάντως, όσοι παίρνουν από αγγελίες του τύπου " ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ " δεν έχουν χαρτιά ούτε αποδείξεις pet shop ή εκτροφέων!

----------


## serafeim

δηλαδη αν δεν τις ταιζε και ηταν αδεσποτες και που τοτε θα καναν επιδρομη στα κλουβια περισσοτερες φορες λογο πεινας θα ηταν καλυτερα ;
εγω νομιζω πως θελουμε να ριξουμε καπου την ευθυνη...

Ευθυμη εγω μιλησα για αδεσπωτο σκυλο οχι για δικο σου.. αν ειναι δικο σου στο ειπα ξεκαθαρα φταιει ο κατωχος του σκυλου...

----------


## serafeim

> Άρα ..... είναι ξεκάθαρο!
> Δεν ζουν στον δρόμο και μόνο τις ταΐζει, αλλά μένουν και ΓΕΝΝΟΥΝ εκεί!
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζονται κάποιο χαρτί οι ιδιοκτήτες που να λέει ότι έχουν υπό την κατοχή τους την τάδε γάτα! Πάντως, όσοι παίρνουν από αγγελίες του τύπου " ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ " δεν έχουν χαρτιά ούτε αποδείξεις pet shop ή εκτροφέων!



Ευθυμη επειδη εχουν φωλιασει ειναι δικα της; δηλαδη μια χελιδωνοφωλια στο σπιτι σου που βαζεις τροφη σε ενα μπολακι και ταιζουν τα μικρα τους κλπ κλπ ειναι δικα σου τα χελιδωνια;
δεν συμφωνω συγγνωμη...

----------


## Efthimis98

> δηλαδη αν δεν τις ταιζε και ηταν αδεσποτες και που τοτε θα καναν  επιδρομη στα κλουβια περισσοτερες φορες λογο πεινας θα ηταν καλυτερα ;


Δεν είπα να μην τις ταΐζει και να τις αφήσει να πεθάνουν της πείνας .... απλά εφόσον περνούν εκεί όλη την μέρα, κοιμούνται , τρώνε, πίνουν, γεννούν ... τότε ποιανού είναι οι γάτες, του φούφουτου;

----------


## Efthimis98

Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά ανάμεσα σε δύο χελιδόνια και σε γάτες!
Τα χελιδόνια δεν είναι οικόσιτα και δεν μπορείς να τα έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι σαν κατοικίδια , ενώ αντιθέτως, οι γάτες μπορούν!

----------


## serafeim

> Δεν είπα να μην τις ταΐζει και να τις αφήσει να πεθάνουν της πείνας .... απλά εφόσον περνούν εκεί όλη την μέρα, κοιμούνται , τρώνε, πίνουν, γεννούν ... τότε ποιανού είναι οι γάτες, του φούφουτου;


κανενως.. αδεσπωτες... εφοσον δεν την ενοχλουν στο χωραφι της τι πειραζει να κοιμουνται και να γεννουν; δεν καταλαβαινω που κολαμε...
ε καλα ας ειναι οι φλωροι στην κλιματαρια του Χαρη... αρα δικη του του ειναι οι φλωροι... Χαρη προσεχε μην φανε τις κερασιες του γειτονα και σου κανει μυνηση.. αχχαχαχα αστειευομαι...

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι ο γείτονας θα παρακολουθούσε ποια πουλιά τρώνε τα κεράσια και θα έτρεχε από πίσω τους μέχρι να βρει που έχουν την φωλιά και να πάει στο Χάρη... ας σοβαρευτούμε λίγο!  :Happy: 

Εσύ όταν έχεις ένα κατοικίδιο τί κάνεις; Το ταΐζεις , το ποτίζεις, του κάνεις παρέα, και το ζευγαρώνεις !
Τι διαφορά έχει από την γάτα, μόνο ότι είναι στην αυλή και όχι μέσα στο σπίτι...!

Άρα όλα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά καταλήγουν στο ότι η γάτες είναι τα pet της κυρίας!

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ τωρα ειναι αλλουνου οι φλωροι........... εφυγαν απο το σπιτι μου

----------


## xarhs

ευθυμη μην επιμενεις αλλο........... ο καθενας εχει τη γνωμη του και τελος.

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη συμφωνω... αλλα Ευθυμη οχι δεν ειναι αυτα που ειναι να εχεις την γατα ως κατικοιδιο...
αν ειναι αδεσπωτη δεν παει να γεννα σπιτι.. δε. παει να ερχεται οπου παω... δεν παει να καθεται μαζι μου στην βεραντα... δεν με ενοχλει εμενα απλα...

πολυ κακο αυτο που επαθε το παιδι και μπορω να καταλαβω το ποσο ασχημο ειναι.... αλλα οχο και να ριχνουμε ευθυνες χωρις να ξερουμε τα γεγονοτα... δεν υππστιριζω τιποτα... αν ειναι δικα της τα γατια εγω θα εκανα μυνησω γιατι εχασα κατι που αγαπω και οχι να βαλω φολες και να βαραω τα γατια... ακραια πραγματα και απανθρωπα... οποιος τα κανει αυτα για εμενα δεν ειναι ανθρωπος.... ακαρδο ον που το μονο που τον νοιαζει ειναι η παρτυ του...

κατηγοριες δεν δινω ουτε φταιξιμο σε καποιον... αν εριξα το περνω πισω και ζηταω συγγνωμη...
αν φεν μαθω τα ακριβη 100% στοιχεια ....

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν είπα να τα βαράμε κιόλας... έλεος...! 
Οκ, απλά έχουμε δύο διαφορετικές γνώμες...

Αυτό εννοείτε...!




> αν ειναι δικα της τα γατια εγω θα εκανα μυνησω* γιατι εχασα κατι που αγαπω* και οχι να βαλω φολες και να βαραω τα γατια

----------


## xarhs

ο ανθρωπος εχασε τα πουλακια του , και ολοι μπορειτε να καταλαβετε ποσο ασχημο ειναι αυτο. το θεμα μας δεν ειναι ποιος εφταιξε  και ποια στοιχεια εχεις εσυ στα χερια σου σεραφειμ , αλλα το οτι τα πουλακια ποτε δεν θα γυρησουν πισω και για τη μια καναρα αλλα και για τις νεες ψυχουλες που θα γεννιοντουσαν το τελος ηταν ασχημο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ πάντως έτσι όπως διατυπώθηκε κατάλαβα ότι είναι δικές της!




> οι γατες της γειτόνισας να ορμήξουν στα κλουβια


Μετά με τις διευκρυνήσεις... δεν ξέρω!
Σε αυτό που συμφωνούμε είναι ότι αν είναι της κυρίας, η ευθύνη είναι δική της, αλλά αν είναι αδέσποτες είναι του Σπύρου!
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, εφόσον λέμε δύο ίδια πράγματα, γιατί δεν συμφωνούμε..;;;

----------


## Efthimis98

> ο ανθρωπος εχασε τα πουλακια του , και ολοι μπορειτε να καταλαβετε ποσο  ασχημο ειναι αυτο. το θεμα μας δεν ειναι ποιος εφταιξε  και ποια  στοιχεια εχεις εσυ στα χερια σου σεραφειμ , αλλα το οτι τα πουλακια ποτε  δεν θα γυρησουν πισω και για τη μια καναρα αλλα και για τις νεες  ψυχουλες που θα γεννιοντουσαν το τελος ηταν ασχημο.


Αυτό εννοείτε, ότι το κρίμα είναι είναι για όλα αυτά τα πουλάκια που χάθηκαν!
Αλλά πρέπει να βρούμε ποιος έφταιγε , για να ξέρουμε ...
Πάντως καλό θα ήταν να υπήρχε κάποια προστασία, είτε για μελλοντική επίθεση των γατιών, είτε για επίθεση από ιπτάμενα όντα!

----------


## serafeim

δεν το ειπα για σενα το βαρεμα... ναι δεκτη η αποψη σου ρε.. σιγα μην σκοτωθουμε... χαχαχαχ

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα.. πάντως όπως λέει και ο Χάρης... δεν μας πολυνοιάζει το ποιος έφταιγε , αλλά οι συνέπειες...  :sad:

----------


## xarhs

παιδια ο σπυρος επρεπε να εχει μετρα προστασιας εφταιγε δεν εφταιγε η γειτονισσα. κανενας νομος δεν θα σου φερει πισω τα πουλακια , και καμια αποζημιωση.

----------


## serafeim

λιγο μας νοιαζει...
 για να μην ξαναγινει...

----------


## jk21

συζητατε απο το πρωι ποιος εφταιγε και ποιος δεν εφταιγε .... μπορουμε να αποτρεψουμε την υπαρξη γατιων που κυκλοφορουν ελευθερα στις γειτονιες; υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα μαντρωσει μεσα στο σπιτι της η συγκεκριμενη κυρια; και αν το κανει θα ειναι φυσιολογικο; τι ακριβως προτεινεται ωστε να μην κυκλοφορουν στη γειτονια; ειδικα αν δεν ειναι επισημα δικα της ,απλα τα ταιζει; 

ηταν κατι τραγικο που ολοι το εχουμε ζησει απο αυτο το ειδος θηρευτη ή απο αλλα .Λυση υπαρχει μια .Προστασια των πουλιων με ειδικες κατασκευες και προσοχη στα πουλια οταν αυτο ειναι δυνατο ... αυτο ειναι το μονο που μπορει να γινει 

αν μιλαμε για γατα ,το μονο που δεν θα τις προκαλεσει τραυματισμο αλλα θα την αποτρεψει να ξαναεμφανισθει ,ειναι ενα καλο μπουγελο .... μπανιο και γατα ειναι πραγματα ασυμβατα ...

Σπυρο ειλικρινα λυπαμαι για τα πουλακια .Παρε προφυλαξεις απο δω και μπρος

----------


## serafeim

αυτο ειπα ειπα Δημητρη επρεπε και πρεπει να κανει καποιο πρπστατευτικο...

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Αναλογως τους κινδυνους, παιρνουμε και τα αντιστοιχα μετρα ...

Οι 2 πιο κατω φωτογραφιες ειναι την μερα που εφτασε το καναρινακι του Δημητρη στο σπιτι μου.
ΟΛΟΙ τρεξαμε να το υποδεχτουμε :-)
Και καποιος δεν ελεγε να ξεκολησει απο κοντα του ... Αφου κουραστηκε να κοιτα απο κατω, πηγε στην απεναντι πλευρα του μπαλκονιου (για να μην σταβολεμιασει κι ολας . Μεχρι το βραδυ εκατσε εκει!
Απο τοτε, το σπιτι μου φιλοξενει ακομη ενα καναρινι και ενα δευτερο γατο (οι γατοι βεβαια νομιζουν οτι εμεις ειμαστε οι φιλοξενουμενοι στο σπιτι τους :-)

Κοντευει ενας χρονος ... "ατυχημα" δεν υπηρχε μεχρι τωρα (και ευελπιστω οτι δεν θα υπαρξει ποτε απο τον κινδυνο αυτο, γιατι απλα παιρνω τα μετρα μου και τοποθετω τα κλουβια σε σημειο που να μην ειναι προσβασιμα απο τις γατες!)

Ειλικρινα λυπαμαι Σπυρο για το ατυχες συμβαν ... τιποτα ομως δεν μπορει να γυρισει τον χρονο πισω... Ας μην κοιταμε πισω τα ασχημα συμβαντα.
Ας κοιταξουμε μπροστα στα ευχαριστα και καλα που θελουμε να εχουμε στην ζωη μας



__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _______________



> αν μιλαμε για γατα ,το μονο που δεν θα τις προκαλεσει τραυματισμο αλλα θα την αποτρεψει να ξαναεμφανισθει ,ειναι ενα καλο μπουγελο .... μπανιο και γατα ειναι πραγματα ασυμβατα ...



Μυθος! ... επρεπε να γραφτει σε αλλο νημα :-)

.

----------


## xarhs

παιδια εγω να δειτε με τις γατες τι εχω τραβηξει. με λιγες ξυλιες ομως τις εκπαιδευσα ολες να βλεπουν καναρινι και να τρομαζουν.

χωρις προφυλαξη εδω και χρονια δεν μου τα πειραζουν.

η γατα μας , που ειναι αγρια και δεν αφηνει ουτε μυγα σε ησυχια. τα καναρινια τα βλεπει και τρομαζει.

----------


## jk21

δεν συμφωνω με τις ξυλιες ,εκτος αν εννοεις κατι πολυ ηπιο ... 

Γιωργο οσο τα ειχα στην βεραντα που ειχα επισκεψεις απο γατες και οσο γνωριζω απο την παιδικη μου ζωη στο βολο που οι γατες κανανε παρτυ στη γειτονια (απο πισω ακριβως απο το σπιτι ειχαμε ταβερνα που το καλοκαιρι μοσχοβολουσε ιωδιο και θαλλασινα ... ) ,ενα καλο μπουγελο τις απομακρυνες (τις ιδιες ) για μηνες εως και για παντα .Εννοω με λαστιχο βρυσης και την γατα να προσπαθει να βγει πανικοβλητη ,μεσα απο το γνωστο πλαστικο πλεγμα στα καγκελα (που συχνα εσκιζε η ιδια ,οταν ηταν ξεραμενο ) .Φυσικα ολα αυτα καλοκαιρι ... δεν προκειται να εβαζα σε κινδυνο την υγεια ενος πλασματος .Ακομα θυμαμαι *με ενοχες* την κλωτσια που ειχα δωσει μικρος ,σε μια κουτση γατα που ειχε φαει ενα καρδερινακι μου ,οταν ημουν μικρος ...

----------


## xarhs

jk μια φορα τσακωσα μια γκριζα γατα στα κλουβια οταν σουρουπωσε. μονο τοτε την κυνηγησα , απο την τρομαρα της η καημενη σφηνωσε η πλατη της στα σιδερα και εφαγε και μια κλοτσια να ξεσφηνωσει. μονο τοτε ασκησα καθαρη βια σε ζωο.

απο τοτε τη γατα δεν την ξανα δα.........

ηξερα ομως οτι αν δεν το κανα , μια απ τις επομενες μερες θα βλεπα κανα πουλακι μου χωρις φτερα.

τωρα ομως εδω και αρκετα χρονια , καμια δεν με ενοχλει.

----------


## jk21

εν βρασμω ψυχης .... στη δικαιοσυνη δεν ειναι στοιχειο αθωωσης αλλα  ελαφρυντικο ...  ετσι ακριβως ειχε γινει και με εμενα τοτε

----------


## moutro

Την ταση της γατας να φάει το πουλι τη λενε ένστικτο.  Δεν χτυπας ενα ζωο ποτε, ποσο μαλλον αν δρα βασισμενο σε ένστικτο.  Πουλαδες ειμαστε ολοι, δεν θελουμε να κινδυνεύουν τα μικρα μας, αλλα ας πρυτανευει η λογικη ακομα κ οταν εχουμε τραγικες απωλειες...
Λυπαμαι πολυ για αυτο που συνεβη, αλλα ειναι προς γνωσην κ συμμορφωσην, απο δω κ περα δεν θα το ξαναπαθεις, θα λαβεις τα μετρα σου...
Εγω εχω ενα ψεκαστηρι κ ριχνω λιγο αν τις δω στο περβαζι, κ φευγουν χωρις να ανοιξει ρουθουνι...

----------


## serafeim

Εν οργην μειτε λεγειν μειτε πραττειν!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω τη λογικη του να μαντρωσουμε ολες τις γατες(ποσο μαλλον τις αδεσποτες) δεν την καταλαβενω...    και βρισκω πολυ πιο λογικο,απλο και πρακτικο το να εχουμε τα πουλακια μας προφυλαγμενα....

φυσικα ποναει το να χανουμε πουλακια αλλα εχει σημασια αν θα τα χασουμε απο γατα ή γερακι?

*κριμα για τα πουλακια ηταν η ατυχη στιγμη και η ελειψη προστασιας δυστοιχος...
*
το αν οι γατες ηταν της γειτωνισας,της κουμπαρας ή κανενος δεν νομιζω πως θα αλλαζε κατι...αν δεν ηταν της γειτωνισας θα ηταν αδεσποτες....


*τα περι κλωτσιων κτλ δεν τα συζητω καν,οπως δεν θα συζητουσα και αν ηταν πτηνο ο θηρευτης τα αεροβολα και τις σφεντονες...

----------


## xarhs

αγγελε πρεπει ομως με καποιο τροπο να μαθουν οι γατες οτι στο δικο σου χωρο δεν πρεπει να πατουν. 

εγω προσωπικα τις γατες μου με μερικες ξυλιες και φωνες οταν ηταν γατακια καταφερα ολες και τις εκπαιδευσα.

τις ξενες , το μονο που μπορω και αυτο κανω ειναι να τους κοβω το αιμα.

τωρα να την δω να μου τρωει τα πουλακια και να καθομαι να κανω ξουτ ξουτ δεν προκειτε θα πεσει ''ξυλο''.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και ρωταω...γιατι δεν κανεις κλουβα προστασιας να υσιχασεις και εσυ και τα πουλακια και η γατες?

----------


## xarhs

οι γατες ειναι επικυνδινες και για τα κοτοπουλακια που εχω ελευθερα στον κηπο.

αγγελε ησυχες ειναι οι γατες. εμαθαν οτι δεν πρεπει να πλησιαζουν. 

εγω εχω μια γατα στο σπιτι , βλεπει το καναρινι το οποιο το εχω κατω και οχι στον τοιχο και φευγει τρεχοντας. η καημενη εμαθε και δεν τα πειραζει καθολου.

το κυριοτερο ειναι οτι ουτε αυτα ενοχλουνται απο την παρουσια της

----------


## Efthimis98

> εγω τη λογικη του να μαντρωσουμε ολες τις γατες(ποσο μαλλον τις  αδεσποτες) δεν την καταλαβενω...    και βρισκω πολυ πιο λογικο,απλο και  πρακτικο το να εχουμε τα πουλακια μας προφυλαγμενα....


Δεν πιστεύω πως είπαμε τις μαντρώσει μέσα στο σπίτι και να μην τις αφήνει να δουν ήλιο!
Απλά να τις κρατάει περιορισμένες!

Παρόλα αυτά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας, αλλά ο άδικος χαμός τόσο μικρών και μεγάλων ψυχών!
Η προστασία θα ήταν ο καλύτερος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης του προβλήματος... τώρα αν ακούω ιδέες κρέμασε τα ψηλά για μην τα φτάνουν, δεν την θεωρώ ως μόνιμη λύση, αλλά μία προσωρινή, εφόσον αν δεν καταφέρουν να τα πιάσουν οι γάτες, θα πάνε από γεράκια και κουκουβάγιες!
Βέβαια αν σε μυριστεί κουκουβάγια... κλάψε τα Χαράλαμπε!

----------


## demis

Λυπαμαι πολυ για τα πουλακια σου συμφωνω πως οταν εχουμε δικα μας ζωακια καλο ειναι να μη τα αφηνουμε να γυρνανε μονα τους ελευθερα για δικη τους ασφαλεια κυριως απο φωλες αυτοκινητα κτλ. Αλλα αυτο που ειπες Χαρη δεν μου αρεσε καθολου τι παει να πει με αυτο που επαθε δεν ξαναηρθε αν μπορουσε να ξαναερθει.... Το θεμα δεν ειναι να αγαπαμε μονο τα δικα μας ζωα αλλα και τα υπολοιπα ιδικα αμα ειναι αδεσποτα. Αυτο το βλεπει σαν φαγητο του οπως κι εμεις βλεπουμε καποια αλλα ζωα σαν φαγητο.. Τι σημαινει αυτο? οτι οι χορτοφαγοι πρεπει να αρχιζουν να μας σφαζουν? Εμεις πρεπει να μας κοψει οτι το να τα εχω στην αυλη τα πουλακια ειναι πολυ ευκολο να φαγωθουν απο γατες κτλ. Φτιαχνεις καποιο καλο χωρο ασφαλειας  κανεις τα δυνατα σου και δεν μπορουν να τα πειραξουν οι γατες.

----------


## lagreco69

Σπυρο λυπαμαι!!! για τον χαμο των μικρων σου. σκεψου λιγο το ενδεχομενο να βαζεις μικρα λουκετακια στις πορτες των κλουβιων.

----------


## xarhs

εμενα θεμη μου αρεσουν τις γατες εχω γατα στο σπιτι , και δεν ειμαι επιλεκτικα ''φιλοζωος'' οπως λες.

εχω ταισει και αδεσποτες γατες και σκυλια.

ΟΤΑΝ ομως η ζωη των δικων μου πουλιων τιθεται σε κινδυνο αφειλω να τα προστατεψω.

ηρθε ενα σκυλι πριν λιγες μερες στο σπιτι μας και επιτεθηκε στις κοτες. μια κοτα μια φορα την αφησε μεσα στα αιματα.

το σκυλι δεν ηταν αδεσποτο.

πες μου αν το εβλεπες να στο ξεσκιζει μπροστα στα ματια σου το πουλι εσυ τι θα εκανες?

εγω προσωπικα δεν μπορω να με φανταστω.

----------


## serafeim

προσωπικα....

θα το τρομαζα.... και κατευθειαν μηνυση αν δεν ειχα λερωμενη την φωλια μου διοτι σε καποια μερη απαγορευονται κοτες... ο σκυλος μπορει να ελεγθει παιδια η γατα και δικη μας να ναι δεν ελεγχεται... ας σκεφτει το παιδι το ενδεχομενο κατασκευης καποιας ντουλαπας με ολες τις ακρε με σιτα ωστα να μην κινδυνευουν απο τθποτα απολυτως...

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ εχω λέρωμενη τη φωλια μου............ δεν επιτρεπονται κοτες μεσα στην πολη. και μ εχουν φερει την αστυνομια γι αυτο.

----------


## serafeim

τοτε παρε μετρα ασφαλειας.... και μην αφηνεις τις κοτες ελευθερες... και τελος μην πενευεσαι οτι ειναι ελευθερας βοσκης και μετα παραπονιεσαι οτι στις τρωνε... η καθε διαδικασια εχει τους κινδυνους της...
δεν ξερω αν πενευεσαι... αοριστα το ειπα.... να μην το κανεις δηλαδη...

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ εχω βαλει 3 μετρα ψηλο φραχτη , μια εβγαινε μεχρι τωρα , και της εκοψα τα φτερα  , τα πρωτα. την πονεσε λιγο αλλα θα μου την ετρωγε το σκυλι.

τωρα τα κοτοπουλακια και αυτα εβαλα ψιλο φραχτη και ακομα περνανε. δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω

----------


## serafeim

κλιτσα και φυλαξε τες..  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

μα αυτο λεω οτι τις εχω κλεισμενες στο χωρο μου............

----------


## Ζέφυρος

Μια γνώμη αν μου επιτρέπετε..

Επειδή έχω περάσει αρκετό καιρό με γάτες,και ταίζοντάς τες,σε αδέσποτη κατάσταση,και έχοντας
τες από μικρές σε εσωτερικό χώρο έχω καταλήξει στο εξής..
Μια γάτα είναι,πρακτικά,δική σου και έχεις την αποκλειστική ευθύνη της μόνο όταν την έχεις μεγαλώσει
ο ίδιος σε εσωτερικό χώρο από την παιδική της ηλικία..Που βασικά τότε δεν θα υπάρχει και ευθύνη να αναλάβεις
γιατί δεν θα έχει έντονα ένστικτα θηρευτή και δεν θα δημιουργεί προβλήματα..Από το σπίτι μου έχουν περάσει 
δύο γάτες και ένας σκύλος(ο οποίος σκύλος συνέπεσε χρονικά με μια από τις γάτες)και προβλήματα με τα πουλιά
μας δεν είχαμε ποτέ.Σε κάποια φάση μάλιστα όταν είχα τα κλουβιά στο τραπέζι είχα "μάθει" στην γάτα μου να μην
τα ενοχλεί..Και όντως μπορεί να περνούσε και τρεις και τέσσερις ώρες κολλητά με το κλουβί χωρίς να τους πειράξει
ούτε πούπουλο..Αν αυτή η γάτα σκότωνε πουλί θα το θεωρούσε προσωπικό μου σφάλμα και θα το έφερα μεγάλο
βάρος που δεν κατάφερα να διατηρήσω το "οικοσύστημα" στο σπίτι μου υγιές.




> Οι γατες κοιμουνται εκει, τρωνε εκει και (απο καιρο σε καιρο) γεννουν εκει.


Αυτού του είδους οι γάτες όμως δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τις κατοικίδιες.Είναι απλώς γάτες που γνωρίζουν οτι υπάρχει
ένα μέρος που μπορούν να βρουν ησυχία,χάδια και τροφή και γι'αυτό εγκαθίστανται.Χρέος αυτού που τις ταίζει είναι,αφού
όντως ενδιαφέρεται,να τις εμβολιάσει και,πιθανώς(γιατί αυτό μειώνει τις πιθανότητες επιβίωσης τους)να τις στειρώσει.
Από εκεί και πέρα,πρακτικά όχι ηθικά,οι γάτες αυτές δεν περιορίζονται,και αν περιοριστούν θα πάθουν αμόκ.

Πιστεύω οτι,όταν ζούμε σε μια περιοχή υψηλού κινδύνου με αρπακτικά(γιατί προσωπικά βάζω τις άγριες γάτες στην ίδια θέση 
με τις κουκουβάγιες και τα σαίνια{και τα τρία τα σέβομαι και τα αγαπάω ιδιαίτερα,παρά την ζημιά που μπορεί να κάνουν})πρέπει
(όπως έχω δοκιμάσει στο εξοχικό μου τουλάχιστον,και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα)πρώτον,να στερεώνουμε τα κλουβιά με διπλές ή τριπλές 
"βίδες" που κάνουν "Γ"για καλύτερη στήριξη,δεύτερον να βάζουμε από κάτω κάποιο ίσιο υλικό που να προεξέχει,ώστε γάτες να 
μην μπορούν να πηδάνε και να γραπώνονται από τα κάγκελα,και τρίτον,αν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο,να βάζουμε διπλά κάγκελα
ή κλουβιά μέσα σε κλουβιά ώστε να μην μπορεί να τα αγγίξει ούτε γάτα ούτε αρπακτικό πτηνό.

Είναι πολύ άσχημο να χάνεις τα πουλιά σου =(
Αλλά σε παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις κατηγόρησα τον εαυτό μου που οι "θηρευτές" του χώρου μου φάνηκαν πιο έξυπνοι από εμένα και 
όχι τους ίδιους τους θηρευτές ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο..

----------


## serafeim

στα λογια μου ερχεσται οι περισσοτεροι...
μα το θεμα δεν ειναι να τιμορησουμε και τους αλλους... απλα να προστατευσουμε και τα υπολοιπα πουλακια μας....

----------


## Ζέφυρος

Υ.Γ.Δοκίμασε για τα κοτοπουλάκια να πάρεις καλαμωτές 3x5(αν θέλεις μπορείς να τις κόψεις λίγο για να φτάσουν στο μέγεθος που θέλεις)και 
να τις ενισχύσεις βυθίζοντάς τες λίγο στο χώμα και προσθέτοντας αν είναι απαραίτητο άλλη μια καλαμωτή για επιπλέον αντοχή..
Κάνουν περίπου 2 ευρώ το τ.μ. είναι ασθητικά ανεκτές(έως όμορφες)δεν περνάει τίοτα,στήνονται εύκολα,αφαιρούνται εύκολα και δεν βλέπουν
 οι έξω και το περιεχόμενο =P

----------


## xarhs

γιωργο καλη ιδεα..................

----------


## kz8

αχ παιδια!!!
οτι και να γινει οι κοτες ειναι κοτες....οι γατες ειναι γατες κτλ....εαν αντιμετωπισουμε προβλημα απο γατες,σκυλους,αρπακτικα κτλ ΕΜΕΙΣ ειμαστε υπευθυνοι να φτιαξουμε ενα χωρο για να προστατεψουμε το μερος μας....κ σκυλια υπαρχουν που τρωνε κοτες και γατες που τρωνε παπακια ... ειναι στη φυση καποιων ζωων δεν αλλαζει...αντι να κατηγορουμε αυτον που το εχει(γιατι σκυλος ειναι καποια στιγμη θα σου ξεφυγει τον ελεγχο)πρεπει εμεις να κανουμε κατι για να προστατευτουμε...και βεβαια δεν εννοω τις γατες και τους σκυλους που ζουνε αποκλειστικα μεσα στο σπιτι γιατι αυτα ειναι αρκετα ελεγχομενα!!!εννοω αυτα που ζουνε στις αυλες και σουλατσαρουν....εμεις και μονο εμεις θα φροντισουμε το σπιτικο μας!!!αν πεσουμε κ σε κανενα συνενοησημο γειτονα εχει καλως...αλλα δυστυχως δεν γνωριζουν ολοι τι σημαινει φιλοζωος..και οπως αναφερθηκε παραπανω ανεξελεγτες  γεννες  και ταισμα δεν σημαινει κατι καλο....και αυτοι που το κανουν αυτο δεν νομιζω να παραδεχτουν το γεγονος οτι πρεπει να ειναι προσεκτικοι!!!!απλα δεν θα το κανουν!!!κ αντι να αναλωθουμε σε τσακωμους κτλ εμεις πρεπει να κανουμε κατι να προφυλαχθουμε οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα!!!αυτο πιστευω εγω!!!!

----------


## juamx214

Δε διαφωνω με καμια αποψη σας. Ουτε καταφευγω σε ακραιες συμποριφορες(φολιασματα χτυπηματα και τετοια). Απλα θεωρω οτι απο τη στιγμη που ειναι η μοναδικη στη γειτονια που τις φροντιζει και περιφερονται με κεντρο το δικο της χωρο θα πρέπει να προβει και στις κατάληλες ενέργειες περιορισμου τους. Μια στειρωση θα πρέπει να γινει (υπαρχει γειτονας που ακομα δεν εχουμε καταλάβει ποιος ριχνει φολες). Τα προβλήματα δεν είναι μονο με τα πουλια μου. Εχουν κανει καταστροφες και σε φυτα. Αλλα αυτα προστατεύονται δε διαφωνω. 
Αυτο που θέλω να πω ειναι οτι εφοσον δεν της προστατευει και δεν τις περιοριζει κινδυνεύουν και οι ίδιες. Πριν απο 2,5 με 3 χρονια περιπου οι γάτες ηταν τρείς. Τη μια δυστηχώς τη βρηκαμε κοματια γιατι πήδηξε μέσα στο κηπο με στοχο τα πουλάκια μου υποθετουμε, χωρις να τον αντιληφθει και να αποφευχθει το μοιραιο. Και μεχρι να βγουμε να τα χωρισουμε ηταν αργα. Απλα πιστευω οτι κάπως πρεπει να προστατευθουν και οι ιδιες "περιοριζοντας τες". Και κάτι που μου έλεγε η γιαγια μου που έχει γάτα, η γάτα που δεν πειναει δε κυνηγα κιολας.

----------


## kz8

αντε να δουμε τι θα γινει  ::    να μας ενημερωνεις με την τρελη γειτονισσα σου!!!

----------

